# Yak Fisher Magazine spring 2008



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

It might be old news in the East but if some people are not aware the sport fishing marine and trailers boats spring edition is out now,,which is half yak fishing,,plenty of articles and a few AKFF members inside , buy it or read it at the newsagents now.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

aah been waiting for the spring edition. cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Yes its not a bad read, only one crap article,,something about the Whitsundays and yahoos with the unlikely names of Kraley,JT,Davey G, Rawprawn and Red Phoenix, but the rest of the mag is great ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

A shame about some photo's of some ugly bloke in an orange swing at Lake Purrumbette :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Shorty,

I will grab one next time I am at the newsagent ;-) ....if they have them in stock. Not much to choose from here in Esperance.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep all looks good and out of a 116 page mag theres nearly 40 pages dedicated to Yak fishing. Well done Kevin and all at AFN for getting behind the sport.

Included in this issue

1. Good article by Billybob
2. Article on Houseboating /kayaking at Fraser Island
3. Article on yak fishing Purrumbeet Lake
4. Article on yakfishing the Whitsundays
5. Canoes article
6. Listing of kayak companies
7. Review of Australis FOXX kayak
8. Interview with female yak fisher Mandy Scales (what a name for fishing!).
9. New products

Plus lots of kayak ads and info on new gear.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

And is now edited by one of our own Kevin.








Congratulations on the promotion Kevin


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

GoneFishn said:


> A shame about some photo's of some ugly bloke in an orange swing at Lake Purrumbette :twisted: :lol:


That wouldn't be Poddy would it? I barely recognised him as the only pics we ever see of him is his left hand holding a fish...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

You guessed it


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Did you guys see the autumn 2008 edition. I picked it up by chance a week ago - some nice shots in there of hoit, old man, rodl, gone and the pods'meister
Good one Kevin on getting it out there.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya know when I was at Purrumbete I could have sworn Kevin said "Can I take a pic for Yakfisher Poddy, it covers a bumper issue". He now assures me what he actually said was "Can I take a pic for Yakfisher Poddy, it covers a bum per issue" :shock:

I need the wax outta me ears


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> Ya know when I was at Purrumbete I could have sworn Kevin said "Can I take a pic for Yakfisher Poddy, it covers a bumper issue". He now assures me what he actually said was "Can I take a pic for Yakfisher Poddy, it covers a bum per issue" :shock:
> 
> I need the wax outta me ears


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Congratulations Kevin


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

good work Kevin, and great to see some of the boys from the forum in print.... 8)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks guys for the positive feedback.

My role as editor is really as a coordinator as there are so many yakkers out there with far more to contribute than myself. Every day the mag. gathers momentum with great new ideas and contributors coming forwth.

Yakfisher and AKFF will be working together in some areas of cross promotion. The moderators of this forum have shown their eagerness to support AFN's efforts and I'll let them mention further their ideas. Thanks to Bill Classon at AFN for providing an opportunity for us all to get our sport into the local print.

Obviously as editor (which is a part time role for me) I have a commercial association with the magazine's publisher, AFN, so that should be noted. However I will continue to contribute to AKFF as a regular member. I just want assure everyone also that anything that we publish in Yakfisher is always with the full cooperation and permission of the originator or with the permission of the AKFF forum moderators.


----------

